# Jackhammer Mo



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey Sling Brothers and Sisters! The SlingGods have been abusing the heck out of me the last couple of weeks. I've been asked to relocate back to the desert and I've been white knuckling these conversations and really only like negotiating when I am in charge of the rules of engagement. In between phone calls I check in on the Forum to make sure none of youz is messing it up ! 
I've had enough free time to move all of my slinging toys into one area so I ground myself and get lost in the pile. It is funny how something so simple and personal can level the mind a little. 
Don't flinch. I'll be bending time and space in the coming weeks in case you feel something weird or lose your cell signal.
Overnout, Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I thought something might be afoot. Steady as she goes Moses


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

You got this buddy.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I go through a stack of em and take my time remembering each one when I'm stuck inside. 
This too shall pass.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You’ve got this Mo


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

WOW!
Gonna change your name to Mobile Mo!

Hope you can wait until the smoke clears, buddy!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

On the Move Mo !!! So, you've gotta pack up and move back? I hope not, I can't think of anything I like less than moving, good luck my brother!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Life is like a box of mayonnaise with a prize buried somewhere inside. You better like mayonnaise and also understand that the prize might be messed up by the mayo! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Life is like a box of mayonnaise with a prize buried somewhere inside. You better like mayonnaise and also understand that the prize might be messed up by the mayo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm stealing that! Lol. Ya gotta laugh sometimes.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

boo hiss. moving, like dracula, sucks


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Well that sucks, NC is such a beautiful state too, I am sure you will thrive where ever you end up but man moving is for the birds.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

We'll be heading south to Wickenburg, AZ ourselves next month, living the trailer life again for the winter. I do love wintering in the desert myself because the arthritis goes away completely. But moving there full-time? The misses doesn't do well in the heat... Last year it was wet and the rivers ran until June mostly, it was nice and the greenest year that I've seen there... And the windiest...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Well that sucks, NC is such a beautiful state too, I am sure you will thrive where ever you end up but man moving is for the birds.


Yea Raventree78. I've lived in many places and can honestly say that N. Carolina holds it's own. You can't eat some of the fish caught in lakes near me, but that is what the grocery store is for I suppose. We are digging our heels in and letting our employers know that the West is a dangerous place that should be avoided for a few years!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Moses mi amigo!!

You are coming home to the smoke and heat! Hottest year on record here, but hey that is why they invented AC.

Seriously, if you need some one to carry a box or just sit and supervise, I aint to far away to come help you out. Just PM me when you get there, and I'll fire up the old truck. Steve


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that sucks, NC is such a beautiful state too, I am sure you will thrive where ever you end up but man moving is for the birds.
> ...


Yup. I have traveled as far west as Missouri and over most of the eastern U.S. grew up in the Kentucky/Virginia/West Virginia area and like North Carolina the best of any place I have been  I guess I am a naturalized Carolina boy as I have been here the most of any place.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Hope you get to stay MO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Hope you get to stay MO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother. The weather was amazing today. The Wife has a plan, she always has a plan.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Moses mi amigo!!
> You are coming home to the smoke and heat! Hottest year on record here, but hey that is why they invented AC.
> Seriously, if you need some one to carry a box or just sit and supervise, I aint to far away to come help you out. Just PM me when you get there, and I'll fire up the old truck. Steve


Brother Steve. Seems like since I left the Leftern USA the world has gone to schatt. Maybe I threw something outta balance when I went East?? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i hope that you get to stay. sacrifice to the slinggod


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Moses mi amigo!!
> ...


Know what you mean, the world aint the same since I came south! I'm wondering if the world wouldn't be a better place if I went back north. Man I hate the thought of buying another snow blower!


----------

